# UKC Question



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

What is the ring pattern for UKC? Is it the same as AKC?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I dunno anything about ring patterns and whatnot but so far when I've done Nikon, we walk in and stand in order along the side to the right of the entry. Then we all go around one at a time. Then we stack the dogs and the judge comes to see them one at a time and for this we are along the side to the left of the entry. Then we each go down to the corner and back and then around back to the end of the line. Then we go around again together until the judge is satisfied.

Is that what you mean?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Each judge is a little different, but it's basically the same. One judge had us do the down and back first at a walk, then again at a trot. Their examination of the dog seems to be a bit more thorough than AKC.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------

